# [How-To] Root Stock Droid Charge EP4D



## ztkryan

Typed this up for a friend I thought it would be nice to share with any new droid charge owners looking for a guide to how to root EP4D.

Major Credit goes to:
trparky

I learned how to do this from his website:
http://www.toms-world.org/android/

*Root Stock Droid Charge EP4D:*

*First download this tool:*

http://www.toms-worl...p/MD5+It%21.exe

It will be used to run an md5 check on the files before they are flashed to your phone.

*Next download this:*

http://www.toms-worl...DIN3+v.1.82.exe

MD5: 3D8E8240F2A4F66E63A6622F65C7C909

This is Odin the *Windows* program used to interact with your phone.

*Next download this:*

http://imnuts.net/rCzxsR

MD5: 9C41377FDCDB341310BC8C25D0794D6D

This is CWM your main interface that will be used when loading roms, etc

*Finally download this:*

http://www.toms-worl...efgh-signed.zip

MD5: A5D14DC42323A61CAF71549A885AF8C3

This is the file that you flash to root your phone.

*Run MD5 Tool to make sure all the MD5's match the previous MD5 checksum!*
1. Open the MD5it program
2. Drag the file into the file box and select MD5it!
3. Verify that the MD5 created matches the ones above (if they don't re-download)
4. Repeat for all files

Now you have all the files downloaded to root your phone. The steps to root stock droid charge are as follows:

*Copy files to SD card*
1. On the home screen select settings
2. Select USB setting and turn on USB debugging
3. Plug in your phone to your computer (give it a min to install drivers)
4. Pull down your top bar and select "Connect storage to PC" button
5. Create a new folder called Downloads
6. Drag the Superuser-3.0.7-efgh-signed.zip file into the Downloads folder that you just created
7. Hit the "Disconnect from storage PC" button on your phone

*CWM*
8. Turn off your phone
9. Once the phone is completely off take out the battery
10. Open Odin then while holding the volume button down plug your phone into the computer
11. When you get the Yellow triangle with android in it your in download mode, plug battery back in.
12. On the left under option uncheck Auto Reboot (you and leave F. Reset Time checked)
13. Once Odin picks up your phone (a yellow com box will show up) click on PDA and browse to the CWM file and select it
14. Click start (it should be a quick flash)
15. Once the flash says successful take out battery and unplug phone

*Superuser*
16. Put your battery back in the phone
17. Hold down volume up and home (button on bottom of phone that has an up arrow) and the power button
18. Once you see the Samsung logo release the power button but continue to hold down the volume up and home button down
19. Once your phone has booted into CWM(there will be a banana at the bottom of the screen) arrow down with the volume button and select mounts and storage with the power button
20. Arrow down to the option that says mount system and use the power button to select it
21. Arrow down and select go back
22. Arrow down and select install zip from sdcard
23. Select choose zip from sdcard
24. Arrow down and select Downloads
25. Select the file that says Superuser-3.0.7-efgh-signed.zip
26. Arrow down and select Yes - Install Superuser-3.0.7-efgh-signed.zip
27. Select Go Back
28. Select Go Back
29. Select reboot system now

Let the phone boot up go the market and install root check it should say you're rooted. Then your all done your phone has root that wasn't so hard was it

If you still are unsure or run into any problems feel free to send me a pm I would be happy to help you through the process via skype.


----------



## Chief_Airborne

That's the site I used to load EP4D and root my phone...great site!


----------



## jdunne

It's great that you took the time to do this and write it out. Unfortunately there's a easier more user friendly way. Download super one click (google it. CNET hosts the application), put your phone in debug mode and click root.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrike1978

As far as I'm aware, SuperOneClick doesn't work on the Charge, unless you have other information that I'm not aware of.


----------



## trparky

Thanks. It's nice to know that the information I've put together has helped people do what they want with the phone.

I remember learning the hard way to do this stuff, that is... wandering from thread to thread, reading as much as I could, pestering someone via IM (sorry stix_clgi). I thought that there had to be a better way. Hence the web site I made.

Yes, you can do the rooting and stuff via that process but I've lately on my web site have been promoting TweakStock by dwitherell. It basically makes the whole rooting process really easy since the ROM is already tweaked, rooted, debloated, themed (with a very nice theme by the way), and cool boot animations.


----------



## jdunne

shrike1978 said:


> As far as I'm aware, SuperOneClick doesn't work on the Charge, unless you have other information that I'm not aware of.


It's how I'm currently rooted so yeah....
Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chief_Airborne

trparky said:


> Thanks. It's nice to know that the information I've put together has helped people do what they want with the phone.
> 
> I remember learning the hard way to do this stuff, that is... wandering from thread to thread, reading as much as I could, pestering someone via IM (sorry stix_clgi). I thought that there had to be a better way. Hence the web site I made.
> 
> Yes, you can do the rooting and stuff via that process but I've lately on my web site have been promoting TweakStock by dwitherell. It basically makes the whole rooting process really easy since the ROM is already tweaked, rooted, debloated, themed (with a very nice theme by the way), and cool boot animations.


Hey, man...just wanted to publically say "thank you" for putting up that page. It was because of your page that I was finally able to upgrade to Gingerbread. I was previously rooted and was not able to received the upgrade to Gingerbread and really didn't know how to "unroot" my phone. I stumbled upon your page and it layed it out perfectly what I had to do. And, also because of your page, I learned of this page...I'm currently running TweakStock 1.4 with PBJ kernal and it's NEVER run this good before. Can't wait to get back to the U.S. to actually see what the battery life is like when it's on 4G or 3G.

Thanks again!!
Chief


----------



## throwbot

Question-- you say this is for build ep4d. I'm rooting my girlfriends droid charge, its my old hand-me-down and its laggy as shit, so I wanted to root and rom it for her and probably switch the file system to the ext4 one. I have a galaxy nexus, but I've been tinkering with odin and i'm familiar with clockwork mod. When I look at her build number, it says ep4 (she's on gingerbread 2.3.6). Is my only option to root using gingerbreak? Is ep4d a froyo build? Thanks in advance


----------



## trparky

EP4D is Gingerbread. If you follow the instructions in the OP you can root it without GingerBreak.


----------

